# Haunting ryme



## hollyberry

Just for fun .. I thought we could start a neverending Halloween poem .. where everyone contributes ... to make it a little harder and more fun .. lets try and keep it ryming 
~^..^~ - ~^..^~ - ~^..^~ - ~^..^~ - ~^..^~ - ~^..^~ - ~^..^~ - 

When the moon is full and witches begin to fly thru the air.....


----------



## Sinister

And Demons howl, rent and tear


----------



## claymud

While the young kids scream and cheer


----------



## Nefarious1

Mystic creatures spread thier fear.


----------



## Sinister

Whilst I get inebriated on whiskey and beer!


----------



## hollyberry

Sinister said:


> Whilst I get inebriated on whiskey and beer!


 LOL!


----------



## Zombie-F

Monsters burst forth with a thunderous cheer


----------



## ScareFX

And this ain't no time for some goofy reindeer


----------



## hollyberry

By light of the moon, three times three, the darkness shall be here soon....


----------



## Sinister

And Vampires, with illusions of gradeur, laugh like loons


----------



## HibLaGrande

and stalk about by the light of the moon.


----------



## Jack Reaper

After crawling from their ghastly tomb


----------



## grapegrl

...they lurk for prey in night's oppressive gloom.


----------



## Jack Reaper

They crunch the leaves, and foul the air..


----------



## HibLaGrande

with their funky breath and greasy hair.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Growling like a grizzly bear...


----------



## bodybagged

They creep upon an innocent with care.


----------



## Jack Reaper

To dragged them into it's fetid lair!


----------



## HibLaGrande

where they are ripped and shredded with parts to spare.


----------



## DeathTouch

It curses their bones beyond a normal nightmare.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Left to rot with vacant stare


----------



## Jack Reaper

Their flesh torn asunder, their souls are bare..


----------



## Omega

Abashed they fell under, demons pulling them down by their hair


----------



## SpookyDude

Yet still the little ones approach, for candies they dare


----------



## bodybagged

They trot along the path without the slightest care.


----------



## HibLaGrande

not minding the signs proclaiming "BEWARE!"


----------



## DeathTouch

Arise your sight at Death’s ominous grasp.


----------



## Jack Reaper

With breath as dry and hot as a desert asp..


----------



## DeathTouch

It clouds thy window with dark shades of despair.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Whoa is he, who crosses thee..


----------



## bodybagged

explore his realm to find the key!


----------



## HibLaGrande

and then horrid lock ,ye must find.


----------



## Spooklights

to unloose the chains that bind.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Your putrid soul and tortured mind!


----------



## Spooklights

Then the maddened thoughts will wind


----------



## HibLaGrande

through your sanity they grind


----------



## Spooklights

Like twisting snakes or choking vine


----------



## DeathTouch

all in fun for passing the time.


----------



## HibLaGrande

DeathTouch made light of such a tale so grim...


----------



## Jack Reaper

As all my mind monsters scream,"GET HIM!!!"


----------



## DeathTouch

So he pickup his stuff and ran for the next town. And then had sex with many pretty maidens.


----------



## HibLaGrande

DeathTouch said:


> So he pickup his stuff and ran for the next town. And then had sex with many pretty maidens.












He couldn't sit for a week but they made him.


----------



## DeathTouch

Good thing I didn't say Dokken!


----------



## HibLaGrande

(dreeeeaaammmm Warrrrioooorrrr!)


----------



## Jack Reaper

It screams with dread....


----------



## Dr Morbius

to wake the dead..


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ouch...my head...


----------



## turtle2778

DAMNIT I FELL OFF THE BED


----------



## Sinister

while listening to *Right Said Fred.*


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Then started to bleed and fled


----------



## turtle2778

to the hospital where i got some meds.


----------



## Sinister

and met a gay physician named Ted


----------



## turtle2778

who told me he liked to make sweet sweet love standing on his head.


----------



## Sinister

Then in sauntered a sexy nurse in white leather


----------



## Sinister

wearing a boa of purple feathers


----------



## Don Givens

I looked her over and asked her whether


----------



## Spooky1

she knew where all the zombies gather.


----------



## scareme

She slapped my face and walked away


----------



## Don Givens

But she stopped on a dime when I told her to stay.


----------



## scareme

I showed her the money from my pay,


----------



## RoxyBlue

And that's when her hair started turning gray.


----------



## Don Givens

I wondered aloud, " are you some sort of freak"?


----------



## Spooky1

Then she began to transform and reek.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Her arms and legs were made of teak


----------



## Don Givens

Then she said, " It is your soul I seek".


----------



## RoxyBlue

In fear and awe, I turned away


----------



## Spooky1

In a vain attempt not to go astray.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She grabbed my arm and said "Come play"


----------



## scareme

I drew my sword, and it was she that I slay.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I held her severed head up high


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yet the head still refused to die.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

And as I stared upon those clouded eye...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My hand released and the head did fly


----------



## RoxyBlue

It rolled along the rocky ground


----------



## scareme

The head rolled past the hungry hound


----------



## RoxyBlue

who tried to bark but made no sound


----------



## Moon Dog

but yet was heard for miles around


----------



## scareme

The moon shown bright, that erie night,


----------



## Spooky1

while witches spells do cause a blight


----------



## scareme

The villiagers locked their doors in fright,


----------



## Spooky1

an angry mob did torches light


----------



## scareme

The monster hid in the forest black,


----------



## Sickie Ickie

To hide the genitals that he lacked


----------



## scareme

The woodsman one day took a wack.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Then slipped and fell and broke his back.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

On his head did he slip a burlap sack


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Poor guy's name was Jack


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and his axe did give a twenty whacks


----------



## Don Givens

Then a ghastly howl did raise my fear


----------



## RoxyBlue

'Twas a succubus in something sheer


----------



## Don Givens

She looked so fine I dropped my beer


----------



## RoxyBlue

And then she changed into a deer


----------



## Don Givens

So the lesson sad but clear


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Never drink a beer with deer"


----------



## Spooky1

Then an awful shriek did split the night


----------



## Don Givens

Michael Moore in drag what a horrible sight.


----------



## Spooky1

In a dress quite sheer he flew a kite.


----------



## Don Givens

The Squirrel got sick and the owl went blind


----------



## RoxyBlue

But a vampire said "What a lovely find"


----------



## Spooky1

I'll drain his blood till he is bone dry


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

and tear the meat from his corpulent thigh


----------



## Don Givens

And so he swept down on his prey


----------



## RoxyBlue

And from the body, flesh did flay


----------



## Spooky1

With nary a chance for him to pray


----------



## Sickie Ickie

upon that fateful gorey day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The vampire licked his lips and said


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Alas, my meal has gone cold dead"


----------



## Don Givens

So he sat down for a smoke


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

On the savory stick he did toke


----------



## Don Givens

He inhaled to deep and started to choke


----------



## RoxyBlue

Then from a werewolf came a poke


----------



## Don Givens

The werewolf asked, "how could you eat such slop".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Without a glass of soda pop?"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The bottle of soda was drained


----------



## Don Givens

So he threw the and brained


----------



## RoxyBlue

A shambling zombie on the loose


----------



## Don Givens

Who was reading Dr. Seus


----------



## Spooky1

While being stomped on by a moose


----------



## RoxyBlue

and menaced by an awful goose


----------



## Don Givens

he did not like the moose or goose


----------



## RoxyBlue

Especially when on the loose


----------



## Don Givens

He did not like them here or there


----------



## Spooky1

He did not like them any where


----------



## Don Givens

He did not like them in the wood


----------



## RoxyBlue

He did not want them in his 'hood


----------



## Don Givens

He would not like them even if he could


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

shouting to the heavens "If i had a knife i'd kill them i would"


----------



## scareme

He slept and dreamed about the rain,


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

while traveling through the mist on an empty train


----------



## scareme

He woke up suddenly with a throbbing pain,


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a woman hit him in the head shouting his name


----------



## scareme

Frightening screams came from the castle on high,


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

they both look up into the sky


----------



## scareme

The sounds of pain made her want to cry,


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

well. he said looking at the castle, dont be shy


----------



## scareme

The river was deep, and cold, and black,


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

she waded across watching her back


----------



## scareme

She had to go through all this to get a Big Mac,


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a most wonderful snack


----------



## scareme

The moon was bright on that deadly night.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

enough to give ayone quite a fright


----------



## Spooky1

The creatures fled from the light


----------



## RoxyBlue

When there crept into view a terrible sight


----------



## scareme

The brides death left me with haunting sorrow,


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who will i make love to tomorrow?


----------



## Spooky1

From a witch, you should not borrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A knife that cuts and leaves a scar-o.


----------



## Don Givens

Twill only cut and cause you pain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Especially if blood does drain


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hope they dont eat my brains


----------



## Spooky1

I wish the pounds I did not gain


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

said the widow in vain


----------



## RoxyBlue

A werewolf and a vampire met


----------



## Spooky1

Who could kill the most, they did bet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They hopped into a passing jet


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

and talked more of their upcoming bet


----------



## RoxyBlue

The stewardess brought drinks and food


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a little kid wearing a hood


----------



## RoxyBlue

staked the vampire with some wood


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a dinner surprise right where they stood


----------



## Spooky1

The passengers began to scream


----------



## Devils Chariot

as the vampire's life faded into a crimson dream


----------



## RoxyBlue

The werewolf decided to write a theme


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

song that would be a song for the next big opening scene


----------



## Devils Chariot

with Drac and Van Helsing sharing a bong, and gettin along it would seem


----------



## Spooky1

The plane began to fall from the sky


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the stewardess began to cry


----------



## Spooky1

A panicky man yells I don't want to die!


----------



## Bloodhound

A loud voice from behind the bathroom door, Oh my! Oh my! Oh my!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The plane skidded on a snowy bank


----------



## Bloodhound

Fuel is seeping from the tank


----------



## RoxyBlue

The woods nearby were cold and dank


----------



## Bloodhound

It's funny how this is just a prank


----------



## scareme

Hearing someone up the stairs,


----------



## Moon Dog

But couldn't stand all the glares


----------



## RoxyBlue

The werewolf lit some fiery flares


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

they came out his butt and he got some stares


----------



## RoxyBlue

A shrieking ghost rose from the dead


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

came and ate the werewolves head


----------



## RoxyBlue

The moon arose a stunning red


----------



## Spooky1

And dueling banjos scared poor Ned.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The ghost did belch and say "Hooray!"


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

for that werewolves hed was soon to decay


----------



## RoxyBlue

"I think I'll take a trip today"


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

maybe down by the bay


----------



## RoxyBlue

The werewolf danced and sang a tune


----------



## Spooky1

He sang off key and scared a loon


----------



## RoxyBlue

The loon called up a fellow goon


----------



## Spooky1

Who dropped his pants to show the moon.


----------



## Monk

To which the werewolf did now howl


----------



## Devils Chariot

so horrific and loud it could be heard in hades bowel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

then he wiped his face with a nearby towel


----------



## Spooky1

The werewolf caught and ate a fowl


----------



## Moon Dog

A nearby cat wanted a taste before he heard the werewolf growl


----------



## RoxyBlue

The cat looked up with an evil scowl


----------



## Don Givens

I wish he had eaten Simon Cowell


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

that sould make for some interesting bowel


----------



## RoxyBlue

The werewolf decided to catch a bus


----------



## Spooky1

The driver began to make a fuss


----------



## Don Givens

Because he was a mean ol cuss.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Especially when full of pus


----------



## dynoflyer

that's why his pants are a size plus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three skeletons walked down the street


----------



## scareme

There came a dry cracking from the bones in their feet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They slipped and fell on the icy sleet


----------



## scareme

And had to carry broken parts home in a red flannel sheet.


----------



## Draik41895

though they felt no pain be cause they were dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

They cried "What's that in the road, a head?"


----------



## scareme

They approached the round object with dread,


----------



## Draik41895

it jumped on and then crushed them,as heavy as lead


----------



## scareme

I heard a noise from down the hall,


----------



## Draik41895

smoother than the wind, a haunting call


----------



## scareme

I froze at the doorway, I had to stall,


----------



## Draik41895

the rain outside had ceased to fall


----------



## scareme

When suddenly, someone called my name,


----------



## Draik41895

thevoice was like mine but not the same


----------



## RoxyBlue

The werewolf said, "I'm not to blame"


----------



## Draik41895

"I'm only looking for someone to maim"


----------



## Moon Dog

"won't you come and play my game?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The vampire said, "No way! It's lame!"


----------



## Don Givens

The wolf's smile turned to a sneer


----------



## Spooky1

Then he bought, and downed a beer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Then bought another for a deer


----------



## mattjfishman

who took it with a snear


----------



## RoxyBlue

The deer had antlers large and sharp


----------



## RoxyBlue

A werewolf strung them like a harp


----------



## Spooky1

He fed the deer a stinky carp


----------



## RoxyBlue

Then buried it beneath a tarp


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

The tarp was old and smelled of rot


----------



## Draik41895

and under it was very hot


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

he drake that beer and his feelings were forgot


----------



## RoxyBlue

And then he threw up in a pot


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

drinking the beer he wished he had not


----------



## RoxyBlue

A shrieking bat came into view


----------



## monstermakerswife

at the shaggy old werewolf howling at the moon


----------



## RoxyBlue

The vampire said "I'll grant a boon"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The werewolf said "Don't go so soon"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

if you do i'll turn into a loon


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

come join me and howl at the moon


----------



## RoxyBlue

The graveyard gate has opened wide


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wont you please step inside


----------



## RoxyBlue

A mourner at the tombstone cried


----------



## kprimm

with rigormortis was petrified.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A ghoul came slinking down the road


----------



## RoxyBlue

And stumbled on a loathsome toad


----------



## Haunted Bayou

While searching for his cold abode


----------



## RoxyBlue

and shuddered when a rooster crowed.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

The moon was full, the sky was dark....


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

dogs howled in a nearby trailer park...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The devil's child displayed his mark


----------



## DeathTouch

Upon the chest of a Middle School nark.


----------



## Monk

and crept away into the dark


----------



## RoxyBlue

An eerie sound was faintly heard


----------



## Monk

and in the brush something stirred


----------



## scareme

It was a zombie, hungry for brains,


----------



## Bone To Pick

hovering over dismembered remains.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A smear of blood was on his face


----------



## Bone To Pick

with eyes that blankly stared through space,


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

with half a brain clutched in his hand,


----------



## Bone To Pick

he shuffled 'cross the tainted sand.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The brain slipped from his gnarly grasp


----------



## scareme

The ground covered in blood, he slipped on his asp.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LMAO!)

He rose and then began to gasp


----------



## Bone To Pick

as he watched his sagging bra unclasp.


----------



## scareme

Thunder boomed in the violent sky,


----------



## RoxyBlue

A frightened trick-or-treater cried


----------



## Bone To Pick

then sped along the darkened path


----------



## Draik41895

running from the horrors wrath


----------



## RoxyBlue

A ghostly figure garbed in white


----------



## Bone To Pick

produced a most horrific sight


----------



## scareme

If you're not a haunter, you'd better be careful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Cause kneeling demons aren't too prayerful


----------



## Spooky1

They'll feast on your soul, if they get the chance


----------



## RoxyBlue

And then indulge in a devilish dance


----------



## Spooky1

Unless a knight runs them through with a lance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Causing them to scream and prance


----------



## Bone To Pick

But count on no heroes - you're likely alone,


----------



## RoxyBlue

When slashing demons strike to the bone


----------



## scareme

For your sins you must atone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Unless you give your dog a bone.


----------



## Spooky1

For if the beast is hungry, you best beware


----------



## Bone To Pick

into your bones and your flesh they will tear


----------



## scareme

And for your screams they will not care.


----------



## RoxyBlue

For they all love to give a scare.


----------



## scareme

As night time fell on the quite town,


----------



## RoxyBlue

A girl appeared in a ghostly gown


----------



## scareme

She was crying and had a sad frown,


----------



## RoxyBlue

And then she spied a freakish clown


----------



## scareme

and asked "Did you buy those shoes in town?".


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

With glee in his eyes, and a hammer in his hand...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The clown cried out "Strike up the band!"


----------



## Spooky1

He attacked the annoying one man band. (dang Roxy posted faster than me)

The vampire screamed I don't want to be tanned.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Though he enjoyed making shadow puppets with his hand.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A lovely pair of bats took wing


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

and formed themselves into quite the grotesque thing,


----------



## Spooky1

and sink their fangs in those who sing


----------



## RoxyBlue

or rappers wearing too much bling.


----------



## Spooky1

The bats were killed with a simple sling


----------



## scareme

from a homemade arrow, I did bring.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I danced around their lifeless husks


----------



## RoxyBlue

In the misty mists and dusky dusks


----------



## Spooky1

while playing a horn of elephant tusk


----------



## Bone To Pick

that pierced the darkness of the dusk.


----------



## scareme

The shrill cry from out of darkness came,


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

that would make the toughest man turn tame,


----------



## RoxyBlue

'Twas a vampire losing a poker game


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Said the vamp "This game is lame!"


----------



## scareme

The minutes were frozen, the clock it was dead,


----------



## RoxyBlue

And visions of maggots danced in my head


----------



## Dr Morbius

Which caused my Pencil to run out of lead


----------



## Spooky1

and all the children to hide in their bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

The doctor leered with an evil grin


----------



## Dr Morbius

"I know just the way to do you all in!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

She had no fear of death or sin


----------



## Dr Morbius

Said she with a grin as she scratched the wart on her chin


----------



## Spooky1

The potion needs just a little more gin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She poured as the fog swirled low and thin


----------



## Spooky1

The fog spread out into the night


----------



## Night Watchman

as the children prayed for the first rays of daylight


----------



## Spooky1

Upon the crops there fell a blight


----------



## Bone To Pick

that formed a most horrific sight


----------



## Spooklights

As ghosts and spirits took their flight


----------



## Spooky1

Their evil spread through out the night


----------



## Night Watchman

and people fought it with all thier might.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Then suddenly the moon turned red


----------



## Bone To Pick

and formed a face with eyes that bled


----------



## RoxyBlue

which roused a werewolf from its bed


----------



## Spooky1

To hunt and fill a belly not fed.


----------



## Night Watchman

To catch a victim and make them dead.


----------



## scareme

And pile up their bodies on a sled.


----------



## jaege

So to deliver them to a gravedigger named Ned.


----------



## Bone To Pick

With corpses placed in the ground so deep,


----------



## scareme

Over the bodies the worms do creep,


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Down in the cool air I can breathe.


----------



## The Creepster

Does anyone want some cheese?


----------



## scareme

As the tower clock chimed midnight,


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I heard the devil say


----------



## jaege

This is such a devilish sight


----------



## scareme

To watch grey misted ghosts dancing in moonlight,


----------



## The Creepster

The smell of burning flesh is such a delight


----------



## scareme

The swamp was murky, dark and black,


----------



## RoxyBlue

A ghoul came looking for a snack


----------



## anjpro

The witch screamed with a loud cackle


----------



## Spooky1

Someone had filled her cauldren with spackle.


----------



## The Creepster

Ok she said whats with the mackerel


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's looking oddly supernat'ral


----------



## Spooky1

The creature crawl up from the swamp


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's feet came down with a mighty stomp


----------



## Spooky1

It was looking for a little romp.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or something sweet on which to chomp


----------



## haunted canuck

The which poured potions into the cauldren


----------



## RoxyBlue

And created a zombified Karl Malden


----------



## Spooky1

Who shambled after little children


----------



## The Creepster

Who then became made of tin


----------



## scareme

They ran as fast as they could,


----------



## RoxyBlue

And entered a dark and scary wood


----------



## The Creepster

Where the dark one stood


----------



## morbidmike

with hatred of all that is good


----------



## The Creepster

Even though he should


----------



## scareme

get a job, and move out of the hood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A blood red moon then crossed the sky


----------



## scareme

I softly heard a baby cry


----------



## The Creepster

Soon they knew that all would Die


----------



## Spooky1

The victim cried, why, oh, why


----------



## morbidmike

Tis I said the killer now you will say good bye


----------



## nixie

now here is where their bodies lie


----------



## morbidmike

ass the killer run's off eating pumpkin pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

He fell, and a stick ran through his eye.


----------



## scareme

Now I've heard all I can take,


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a scary cake?


----------



## nixie

Who, er what did you bake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The folks from the OK Make 'N' Take:devil:


----------



## morbidmike

thats proposterous for goodness sake


----------



## The Creepster

I think that I smell a lake


----------



## scareme

It was late at night, when I thought I heard Bob Marley.


----------



## nixie

a little too much of the hops and barley??


----------



## scareme

I was riding past the graveyard, on my harley,


----------



## RoxyBlue

When a wolf leaped up, quite fierce and snarly


----------



## nixie

His hair was matted, his teeth were gnarly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He knocked Scareme right off her Harley


----------



## The Creepster

Thats when I thought of this chick Carley


----------



## nixie

Who looks a little like Chris Farley


----------



## RoxyBlue

Except she has a wooden leg


----------



## nixie

Little children call her Peg


----------



## scareme

Which is strange, cause her name is Meg.


----------



## morbidmike

peg leg Meg was a merry ole soul with her wood leg stuck in a hole


----------



## The Creepster

she then realized she squashed a mole


----------



## Bone To Pick

While falling off a stripper pole.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Now merry Meg can't walk real far


----------



## RoxyBlue

And so she drives a little car


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and daily she drives to her favorite bar


----------



## Goblin

at night she wishes on a star


----------



## Howlinmadjack

to have plastic surgery to remove a scar


----------



## Goblin

which she got from burning hot tar


----------



## Spooky1

which she dips the little children in


----------



## Bone To Pick

and adds a shot or two of gin


----------



## Goblin

Then takes the car for a spin


----------



## RoxyBlue

And runs down werewolves - what a sin!


----------



## Goblin

She's always asked "How ya Been?"


----------



## Dark Star

She answers with an evil grin


----------



## Goblin

And stoops to pick up a pin


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

As she scratches her withered chin


----------



## Goblin

and plays chekers and wins


----------



## Bone To Pick

A skeleton sprang from its crypt.


----------



## Evil Andrew

And said "don't give me no lip"


----------



## Luigi Bored

Or I'll get out my chains and whips


----------



## Goblin

and several bags of chips


----------



## scareme

And set sail on a south bound ship.


----------



## Goblin

to find a can of dip


----------



## scareme

The tree's been trimed, the halls are decked.


----------



## Goblin

The chickens got loose and someone got pecked


----------



## scareme

The children were scared so we had to protect.


----------



## Goblin

before everything went to heck


----------



## Drago

The prop had a gash in the neck


----------



## Goblin

Then everything went to heck


----------



## N. Fantom

In heck our skin bubbled in the horrible heat


----------



## aquariumreef

the shades and ghouls did they beat


----------



## N. Fantom

Tormented souls screamed bloody hell


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: As blood gushed up from the cryptic well...


----------



## Hairazor

Everywhere was a terrible smell


----------



## Spooky1

as more and more souls into hell fell


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ...then with a cackle and a scream, a witch flew by,
With a manical gleam in her one good eye....


----------



## Goblin

Everyone started to cry.........................


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ...and the banshee wailed, "Fair well...good bye"


----------



## Goblin

all the ghosts and goblins flew into the sky


----------



## scareme

As the shadowy trees let out a low sigh.


----------



## Goblin

and everyone wanted to know why......


----------



## ladysherry

as the children started to cry..


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Then suddenly with no warning or why,
a demon jumped up from the depths below....


----------



## Goblin

and tried to catch them but was to slow.............


----------

